# Martha Stewart lost six peacocks to coyotes



## Jace (Jul 30, 2022)

*Did you hear or see in the news...

Martha Stewart lost six peacocks to coyote(s)*

What a shame...beautiful creatures.

Although, in a news article..it said she has *16*


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 30, 2022)

People lose peacocks and other fowl and even dogs and cats to coyotes all over the world.  Coyotes, Hawks, Foxes are all predator's and bears too sometimes even a neighbors dog. I lost several beautiful chickens to foxes and hawks, I didn't see that in the news. But I guess Martha Stewart is special.  

Its sad they were killed, but news worthy?


----------

